# Which company provides the best soil test



## Brent0423 (6 mo ago)

In your opinion who provides the best soil test?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's a very informative thread on picking a lab:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7162

If you think you may have acidic soil, use a lab that uses Mehlich 3 extraction and does a buffer pH test. One of the important things a soil test can do is tell you how much lime you need if you need to raise pH. That's not a consideration for alkaline soils. If you think you have alkaline soil, then use a lab that uses ammonium acetate for cations and Olsen for phosphorus.

Usually there is a university in most states that does soil testing. They are using extractants that are most appropriate for the kind of soil found there. Costs are minimal too.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Personally, I think Waypoint does a great job.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Personally, I think Waypoint does a great job.


I was just strolling WayPoint, not the easiest site to navigate.
Im considering a sample to the Umass Extension and Waypoint to compare?


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

Any lab from the list in the link below is a solid choice ->

https://www.naptprogram.org/pap


----------



## writtenaudio (Jun 29, 2021)

I actually just got my results back from Rx Soil, so far I really like how simple their set up is. It gives you recommendations on what to use and the results are easy to read and just a bit more "user friendly" looking. Of course the main reason I liked it is because it was only $35. Anyway just my 2 cents, but it's also the only one I've ever tried so by no means am I an expert


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I looked at the Rx Soil website and its example of a report. There is no buffer pH reported. There is a small "annual" lime recommendation of "enhanced lime" which apparently is a product they're promoting. What that person needs to know instead is the total amount of lime needed. Instead of a small amount of "enhanced" lime for an unknown number of years, 50 lb of regular lime could be used twice a year and the lime requirement met much quicker than using the product they're pushing. But how much lime is actually needed? Without a buffer pH, it cannot be determined. I would not recommend using Rx Soil.


----------



## writtenaudio (Jun 29, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> I looked at the Rx Soil website and its example of a report. There is no buffer pH reported. There is a small "annual" lime recommendation of "enhanced lime" which apparently is a product they're promoting. What that person needs to know instead is the total amount of lime needed. Instead of a small amount of "enhanced" lime for an unknown number of years, 50 lb of regular lime could be used twice a year and the lime requirement met much quicker than using the product they're pushing. But how much lime is actually needed? Without a buffer pH, it cannot be determined. I would not recommend using Rx Soil.


That's really great info! I had no idea about buffer PH, I suppose in my case since my soil is alkaline anyway it won't affect me personally. Thank you


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

@writtenaudio You're correct. If the soil is alkaline, there is no need for a buffer pH. But alkaline soils should be tested with ammonium acetate for cations (calcium, magnesium, potassium, sodium) and Olsen for phosphorus. What extractants is Rx Soil using? Website doesn't say.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

$35 a test is also expensive. Waypoint is 16.50 plus shipping Shipping is shared over multiple samples. Penn State is $9 plus shipping also shared over multiple samples. Penn State $9 is a more basic test but get you what you need.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Personally, I think Waypoint does a great job.


I second this. Waypoint has been fantastic to work with. They are very quick with their turn around times and the format of their reports are very user friendly IMO.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

MacLawn said:


> Lust4Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think Waypoint does a great job.
> ...


Yes the site is rather bland. 
Fill out a form and send in your sample. The reports are very good.
https://www.waypointanalytical.com/Docs/samplesubmittalforms/WaypointTurfInformationSheet-Tennessee.pdf


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Personally, I think Waypoint does a great job.


Yep, same. I've only done one test and their results are easy to read for only like $26 or something. I even emailed their agronomist directly with questions about my results and he responded within 24 hours. Highly recommended.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Lust4Lawn said:


> MacLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Lust4Lawn said:
> ...


You probably want this form since the above form doesn't have the SW1 test listed on it, which is probably what you want.
https://www.waypointanalytical.com/Docs/samplesubmittalforms/WaypointSoilInfosheet-IncludesSWandSCpackagesWestern-Tennessee.pdf

Their website... isn't the best.

You send your dirt in with the form, and they'll call you for payment info when they're about to run your tests. It's really easy and pretty quick. I think I received results within 10 days of shipping my box from CA --> TN.


----------



## writtenaudio (Jun 29, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> @writtenaudio You're correct. If the soil is alkaline, there is no need for a buffer pH. But alkaline soils should be tested with ammonium acetate for cations (calcium, magnesium, potassium, sodium) and Olsen for phosphorus. What extractants is Rx Soil using? Website doesn't say.


I'm not sure to be honest. Although it would be interesting to know. The only thing I've come across is a rumor that their testing might be done through waypoint? Maybe tomorrow I'll give them a call and see what they say. The more I learn the more it seems like you pay for the "simplicity" with Rxsoil


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

^^ I heard the same. From what I've read RX Soil is a Waypoint test, and you pay a premium over a traditional Waypoint test but shipping is included and you get a fancy website with a nice user interface to check your results. RX Soil themselves said they use the M3 test(see pic below). I have no affiliation with them, but I don't think they should be lumped in with MySoil/SoilSavvy and dismissed. Again, from what I read, I don't believe they get a kickback by recommending specific brands of products either. I could be wrong though as I can't recall seeing any of their soil tests results and recommendations.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think I posted before that RxSoil mailing label for the soil sample is the Waypoint address.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Since Rx Soil uses Mehlich, it is appropriate for acidic and neutral soils (up to pH 7.2). However, without a buffer pH and a recommendation for total lime needed, it is an inadequate test for acidic soils. The lime recommendation is perhaps the most important part of a test on an acidic soil. Rx Soil is not using the best extractants for alkaline soils above 7.2. It gets points for using a Waypoint lab but I still can't recommend it. It would be better to go straight to Waypoint and order the appropriate test for your soil.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

+1


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Don't have to hide who we think has the best soil test anymore since TLF has been sold. The answer is Waypoint. Make sure to ask for the graph results, as they don't always send them in that format.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Having used Waypoint once, I am happy with it. I was a little confused with the website but a lady there talked me thru it on the phone.


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland (Jan 15, 2020)

This winter I'm definitely going to try waypoint but I wish I could pay a premium for an M3 that was as easy as the mysoil test. That being said mysoil says I have a PH of 5.1 and low on everything but sodium. Curious what the difference will be. I can't remember how much lime I put down on 15k but it was enough to make me regret not having it delivered.


----------

